# Abruzzo rental wanted (Earthquake resistant)



## rendinara (Mar 6, 2011)

Before we commit to a rental in Southern Umbria, I wonder if anyone out there has an apartment or house (seizmically refitted) to let from between three and six months in the Province of L'Aquila, particularly the peligna Valley? We love the place but are worried about earthquakes.


----------



## Bagladyhope (Mar 27, 2011)

rendinara said:


> Before we commit to a rental in Southern Umbria, I wonder if anyone out there has an apartment or house (seizmically refitted) to let from between three and six months in the Province of L'Aquila, particularly the peligna Valley? We love the place but are worried about earthquakes.


Hi I don't know if you have found somewhere yet? We might be renting our house out in L'Aquilla. However it is in Introdacqua, near Sulmona, not the Peligna Valley. Is that any good to you? if so let me know and I can send more details, photos etc. Angela


----------



## rendinara (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you ever so for replying. Things have moved on a lot since I last posted, we have been really busy and I think we have pretty much decided to commit to a let here in Umbria. My heart is still in Abruzzo but for the moment my head (and the wife) are here. Hope you continue to enjoy your place in Introdaqua (ah, the food in Abruzzo!)


----------

